# Lift Off for removing NightShades?



## LoJac963 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has tried the Lift Off Grafitti remover to remove Nightshades? It says it will not harm plastic but I just wanted to be sure. The one owner before me sprayed the tails, fogs, and side markers. If it was done correctly it wouldn't be so bad but it just doesn't go with the car IMO.

Thanks


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*One big problem with that, to properly put on nightshades the previous owner would have had to prep aka sand the factory headlights. With that being said do so will reveal some scuffed up lens's.

Also what color is the car any pics?*


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you serious? Spray on tint for head & tail lights? Double-yew tee eff. Dude, you need to stomp a mud hole in the previous owner. Thats B.S.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I Nite Shaded my car. Actually posted a how to thread here back in August. http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/nite-shade-tails-side-markers-22284/

It looks awsome when done right. Gotta wetsand with 2000 grip to prep it. The some really light coats, then of course some clear. Keep in mind that the side markers have part numbers on them that need to be filed off before sanding.

I doubt you will be able to go back to origional. I would refinish them as once the plastic is sanded, it will never go back to perfect again. Atleast IMO.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yeah when done right it looks ****ing flawless. The problem is that to do it right it will take a full 24 hours plus a hour or so of buffing. So it's rarely done right*


----------

